# Lead Rock



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

What should I charge per foot? I'm guessing the $1/foot range? Maybe more?
How do YOU wrap light boxes/penetrations?
Do you use 4" lead in the angles?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

To do boxes you have to make like a bowl out of the lead so its behind the box doesn't have to be tight to box penetrations just wrap it tight around pipe


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh you lucky dog...:no:

Did you remember to get the screw head plugs?

I've never dealt with the penetrations....you're on your own:thumbsup:

As for angles, personally I'd trim the rock off the face and have the lead slide back in to meet the previous layer. I don't think it needs to be 100% continuous, but putting a bended angle in would be good for thoroughness.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Well I'm going to do it according to manufacturer specs so I don't get sued down the line lol. So that means shimming the whole wall and installing 4" wrap around lead in every angle.
We do have the screw head plugs and 2" lead for the seams, but they didn't send any 4".


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

x ray room?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Heres what we got.http://www.gib.co.nz/xblock/http://www.gib.co.nz/gib-x-block-jointing/Never seen or used it though


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Checkers said:


> What should I charge per foot? I'm guessing the $1/foot range? Maybe more?
> How do YOU wrap light boxes/penetrations?
> Do you use 4" lead in the angles?


 More More More..... $1.00 is not enough if that is 10' lengths should be in the $1200-$1500 dollar range based on those 15 sheets. To do it to specs it will take extra time. By the way how many of you finish guys out there when those little plugs fall out actually put them back in before spotting the screws?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh I forgot for those who use the imperial method of measuring oops. You can do the math.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

*?????*

Can someone please explain this lead rock to me? I see the lead strips in the picture, are those to cover the seams?

I am ignorant of the whole concept. Thanks in advance for anyone who tells me more about this.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Can someone please explain this lead rock to me? I see the lead strips in the picture, are those to cover the seams?
> 
> I am ignorant of the whole concept. Thanks in advance for anyone who tells me more about this.


M T, the backside of the rock is covered with a sheet of lead, the strips are for any gaps to prevent x-rays from getting past (angles, seams, etc). The stuff is a little on the heavy side


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll post up photos and instruction on the **** when I'm done. They are 4'x9' sheets. 
So more in the $3.00\foot range?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> M T, the backside of the rock is covered with a sheet of lead, the strips are for any gaps to prevent x-rays from getting past (angles, seams, etc). The stuff is a little on the heavy side


 we hung lead when we did an x-ray room in past,but it was just lead wanna say 3 by 7' was biggest piece We would break between studs screw it in pretty good but not perfect on studs,put behind boxes or anything else in wall that wasnt covered then hang drywall over that. Noo need for caps


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Also ignorant of this board - does it cut like other board when scored with a knife and breaking? Could someone tell me more about the board?


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like the hard way. Wouldn't it be easier to just wrap the room in lead and then use standard sheet? 

Besides, wouldn't the lead have to be glued to the inside of a studwall/ceiling cavity so you don't have screws punching holes in it?

Good luck, man. That looks like terrible stuff to deal with. When in doubt: "Time and materials."


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

x-rays travel in a straight line only.. no need for protection above the level of the x-ray machine.. ball peen hammer indent for the plugs with a small dot of glue...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

chris said:


> Noo need for caps


Regardless of how of how the base layer of lead goes on (whether on the studs or back of the rock) you still have a weakness where the screws punch through. When you're talking about wavelengths from 0.01 to 10 nanometers, a screw head is gigantic:yes:

If the rock was totally glued you'd have no need for fasteners, hence no need for caps, but I'd be a little skeptical of that fastening system. The last one we did was over CMU and they wanted it pre-drilled and fastened with tap-cons


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

jackleg said:


> x-rays travel in a straight line only.. no need for protection above the level of the x-ray machine.. ball peen hammer indent for the plugs with a small dot of glue...


I'll be damned. I thought an electromagnetic wave's diffusion is inversely proportional to the size of an opening through which it passes.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

:nerd::thumbup1::thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

fr8train said:


> :nerd::thumbup1::thumbup:


 


"DIY Quantum Hydrodynamics and Keeping Superfluid Compounds on a Hawk"


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Jason said:


> I'll be damned. I thought an electromagnetic wave's diffusion is inversely proportional to the size of an opening through which it passes.


I went with the cartoon version for all the drywallers out there :laughing:

http://youtu.be/DfPeprQ7oGc


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I've hung plenty of lead in 3'x10' sheets in dentist offices but have never seen or heard of lead board. Cool !:thumbsup:
What does one of those weigh ?


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Jason said:


> "DIY Quantum Hydrodynamics and Keeping Superfluid Compounds on a Hawk"


Everyone is still picking on Myron


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

mudslingr said:


> I've hung plenty of lead in 3'x10' sheets in dentist offices but have never seen or heard of lead board. Cool !:thumbsup:
> What does one of those weigh ?


 Lead weighs 490# per cubic ft so if the rock has 1/8" lead on a 4x9 sheet that would amount to what?just under .4 cubic ft? There are different thickness of lead lined rock depending on the job but at that figure it would be around just a little over 5.1# of lead per sq ft so 36 sq ft would be 183.6# of lead plus the weight of the sheetrock..another 100 lbs. to heavy for a one man job unless you are the incredible hulk.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

silverstilts said:


> Lead weighs 490# per cubic ft so if the rock has 1/8" lead on a 4x9 sheet that would amount to what?just under .4 cubic ft? There are different thickness of lead lined rock depending on the job but at that figure it would be around just a little over 5.1# of lead per sq ft so 36 sq ft would be 183.6# of lead plus the weight of the sheetrock..another 100 lbs. to heavy for a one man job unless you are the incredible hulk.


I think that you would need to put a little bit of duct tape over a certain hole to stop things from falling out.:whistling2:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

How would you like to be one of the guys stocking that crap?


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> Everyone is still picking on Myron


He's been MIA for ages now. Just trying to flush him out!


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

we used to do them both ways here...lead board and also sheet lead lined then drywall...hangers prefer the room/s to be lined, of course, and framers prefer the lead board...I would say 4-5$/ft personally...there is a lot of labor involved in both the hanging and finishing...as said before, tapping the pellets in screw holes with ball peen hammer works best...

silver, if you dont put them back in and get caught, you dont get called again...gc's here that do medical work, and not calling anyone out but have done a lot of work for a company called bremmner which is now merged with duke here, dont play when it comes to the lead rooms...pm is usually there when room/s are being hung to make sure they are wrapped right to cover there backside

nad your right...it takes a 2 peckered billygoat and a mule to lug that board around...2 guys at least....and pray you dont have to swing the lead lined 3-0/7-0 doors


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> I've hung plenty of lead in 3'x10' sheets in dentist offices but have never seen or heard of lead board. Cool !:thumbsup:
> What does one of those weigh ?


Did one up central coast BC for a dentist office where we went with 5 sheets of 5/8 on the wall. A little special getting the right length screws for each layer.


----------



## Free_Ride (Oct 11, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Regardless of how of how the base layer of lead goes on (whether on the studs or back of the rock) you still have a weakness where the screws punch through. When you're talking about wavelengths from 0.01 to 10 nanometers, a screw head is gigantic:yes:
> 
> If the rock was totally glued you'd have no need for fasteners, hence no need for caps, but I'd be a little skeptical of that fastening system. The last one we did was over CMU and they wanted it pre-drilled and fastened with tap-cons


I think its shocking that the staff in x-ray depts are subjected to the radiation from the drywall screw penetrations, as this ionizing radiation is cumulative moreover never measured by their dosimeters. The Young's Double Slide Experiment is a great read, thank you all for the info!

Does anyone have any studies on the amount of the radiation leakage dose threw these drywall screw penetrations ?

Cheers!


----------



## Free_Ride (Oct 11, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Oh you lucky dog...:no:
> 
> Did you remember to get the screw head plugs?
> 
> ...


The plugs/lead disks do not shield any scatter radiation only what hits the plug dead on (90*)

more over when you have to countersink the screws to accept these plugs you break the drywall paper causing the board to lose its structural integrity


----------



## parocker (Dec 21, 2011)

*lead board*



Checkers said:


> Well I'm going to do it according to manufacturer specs so I don't get sued down the line lol. So that means shimming the whole wall and installing 4" wrap around lead in every angle.
> We do have the screw head plugs and 2" lead for the seams, but they didn't send any 4".


you only have to cut the rock off the lead so your angles meet and then panhead it


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

5/8 rock wig 1/8 lead is 9.8 lbs. per square foot. A 12 ft sheet is 470 lbs. try hanging durock with 1/8 lead lol.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

I always put a per hr. rate to installing lead board. Also remember most of the time it going to come just like you see in the pic. They will unload with some forks and that's it, so you will probably have to hand load the rest of the way. The last one i did was on the 8th floor of a hospital...thru the service dock....down the hall..up the elevator...not fun, but we did have a dolly. Make sure you don't turn it on end corner first. Also remember to protect yourself from the lead....lead can dumb you down fast


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

Does anyone have any pointers for cutting this stuff with 1/8 inch lead? I've been hanging this crap for the last two weeks at the job I'm on. We tried scoring through but it's too thick. We tried fiber rock sheers but it just mangles everything. We've been using a circular saw but that's really dusty and when you cut with the lead side up, the foot of the saw grabs onto the soft lead making it a pain in the @**. Also, when the lead side is up how do you lift it from the stack without the dw crumbling under the weight? Even lifting just high enough to slide some 2x4's under so I can cut will typically separate the rock from the lead.


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

Try a jig saw.


----------

